# Has anyone tried this for HA Control?



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

A friend of mine sent me the link today to see what i thought, and I was def intrigued into this for my HT. It appears it can be used with Apple, and Android tablets, and phones. What do you think?

http://www.cepro.com/article/roomie...PWeekly&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=content


----------

